# Neophyte wanting to learn about Madame Butterfly



## Bob516 (Nov 2, 2018)

I grew up listening to classical music, but received no education or training in music. Unfortunately my parents were not into opera, so I know nothing about about it.

Now I am writing a novel and I want to incorporate aspects of Madame Butterfly. I like to know a little bit about a piece before I listen through the entire work. At the very beginning of _E soffito e pareti_ a motif is introduced that, from what I have heard so far, is repeated later on. Is that particular motif, played by what I assume are the violins, a theme connected to a specific character in the opera?

I will have plenty of questions as the chapter with Madame Butterfly develops. I also plan on including Turandot, but that is for another day.


----------

